# "Books" Challenge Winner



## Travers (Jul 29, 2013)

And the winner of our second blind poetry challenge is our very own *pigletinportugal *for *Kindles and Dinosaurs*! Everyone please join us in congratulating PiP on her well deserved win! As usual, she will receive a Laureate award and pick the prompt for next month's challenge.

Anyone who would like to come forward and take credit for their poem, feel free to do so in this thread. Similarly, if you'd like to request the originator of any of the other fantastic entries, here would be the place to do it. 

Congratulations, PiP!


----------



## PiP (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Travers and to all the kind folk who voted for me  It was a tough competition this month and there were some great entries.

I'm doubly excited (if doubly is a word) because I've just been contacted by a magazine in Portugal; they want to publish "Kindles and Dinosaurs", in their "winter edition". 

*Pip is jumping up and down with delight*

PiP


----------



## Gumby (Jul 29, 2013)

Yay, Pip! Congratulations on both winning and the publication.


----------



## Govinda (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm still getting my sea-legs as regards all the goings-on and contests and whatnot, but congrats!  

_*I'm pleased to see all these challenges and contests.  Very dynamic.  *_


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 29, 2013)

Well played PiP! 

Exciting news about the possibility of getting it published, I'm pleased for you.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 29, 2013)

Very good grasshoppa PiP!


----------



## PiP (Jul 29, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Very good grasshoppa PiP!



Steady on Lew, I can't jump that high!


----------



## Cran (Jul 29, 2013)

extra congrats, PiP - especially for the acceptance to publish.


----------



## candid petunia (Jul 29, 2013)

Congratulations on both counts, Pip.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Jul 30, 2013)

Congratulations piglet! Your poem is very good.


----------



## escorial (Jul 30, 2013)

well done


----------



## Ariel (Jul 31, 2013)

Congratulations, PiP!


----------



## Staff Deployment (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats Piglet! Nice to see that one I voted for won  and is also being published! :hororr:


----------

